# Strange Dreams in 2ww...



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi all its been 7 days since transfer and my embies are 10 days old, not sure if implantation has taken place yet?

But the reason i am emailing is has anyone had any strange dreams in their 2ww which has meant a BFP, the dreams i have had have been so strange and have mainly been about food, at the moment could start up my own cooking show......rich tea with 2 maltessers on top and a slice of cheese and melt it all, last nights one was jacket pot baked in cracked pepper and salt and brown pickle rubbed in and baked!!

Also my teeth are hurting quite a bit, never had problems with my teeth before?

Kelly xx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Kelly

I have been having the strangest dreams too!  Last night my other half had kissed another woman in my dream and I slapped him   (only in the dream though ). Very upsetting as I thought I had enough on my plate.

It must be our minds just working overtime...don't worry and here's to our test date...I will be testing Sat or Sunday...not Monday as I can't wait that long.

xxxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

How funny, think it must be our hormones then.  Seriously need a good nights sleep without turning constantly and wondering if i'm laying on one side too much etc etc.

ROLL ON 24          

Kelly xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

my dreams were very weird and very very vivid during my 2ww.

Wishing you a sticky one!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh look at you delia smith!   i too had very very weird and vivid dreams during my clomid 2ww... involved zombie babies trying to bite me and stuff   all very weird and disturbing!   

wishing you loads of luck for the 24th hun      

love jo xxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Mmm, keep having anymore of these dreams and will change my name by deed poll to Delia!!

Thank you Jo.

Kelly xx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Hiya guys, youve reminded me from my two week wait. I had DH with somebody else in mine!!   we were sat on this table  at a "do"  and he was with her with his arm arround her!! I was a right billy no mates, he then kissed her!!, DH then woke me up as I kicked him in the back!! . The night before I did my test though, I actually dreamt I gave birth, it was twins  and they was so tiny I kept them in my top two drawers of my dressing table!!  . Dont worry guys I will be a good mummy!! . Baby dust and sticky vibes to you all          Had my scan today for my 2nd FET, started the progynova for plumping today


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Haha, at least i know that i'm not the only one losing it!!   

Good luck gogo,   

Kelly xx


----------



## katrina-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Ya

I am 7 weeks pregnant following a natural cycle.  I had very vivid dreams in the 2WW and they come and go now.  This is common so I hope it is a good sign for you and time passes for you.  I don't post on here alot but check in from time to time.  If you want to check anything out, let me know.

Best of luck girls!!

Katrina
x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Kelly/Delia(!) (again!)  

Yup I've been having loads of weird dreams right throughout the 2ww, though they have varied significantly in their content. However I also had one night where I had 3 separate dreams all about food   Weird coincidence huh?   Let's hope there is some positive significance to all of this  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------

